# Kickboxing Training Compilation



## Stuart (Oct 8, 2019)

Critique my technique and let me know what I can do to improve.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 8, 2019)

Someone has a pesky jab.  Not quite mean yet.  If you were the one in the black sparring I have 1 suggestion.  based on what I could see on my phone.  

Don't move backwards when you jab.  This makes your job very weak. Move your body forward with the jab and your jab will be feared.  Move an inch forward and even your soft jabs will have power.  If you know your jab will land then just move forward with it.  You can also do something similar moving backwards, but that's a difficult technique to get down to where it works.  Sort of a flat foot technique


----------



## marques (Oct 9, 2019)

Sparring: nice to see, in general. Just I was KO’ed a few times just from watching. Some head movement missing, rolling with punches... something.

Single techniques: clearly some tension, but good approach in my view - slowly and step by step. It is just a matter of time and practice. The yellow shirt should look at the ‘target’.

Punching the bag: at the end you’re close distance with arms down and open - fatal error. I would train on the bag as it punches back, hands up especially at ‘ko’ distance.

My 50 cent.


----------

